# S&W Model 10 grips



## bloomy12b (Apr 13, 2011)

I recently purchased a Smith & Wesson Model 10 K frame revolver in .38 special with a SQUARE butt, and I'm having a hell of a time trying to find some good wooden grips to replace the worn out ones I bought it with. Anyone know when I could find some?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you want original S&W wooden grips to keep the weapon original, or just replacement grips (by S&W or other companies) to replace the old ones when shooting the weapon?

I've seen lots of auctions for original S&W grips; check the gun auction sites for these.

If there are any gun shows near you, then I'd make a few passes through the show and ask folks who had grips on their tables if they had anything to fit your weapon.

CDNN has a few sets of wood grips for Square Butt K-frame revolvers:

Smith & Wesson K&L Square Butt Coco Bolo Grips w/Medallion New

Smith & Wesson K & L Frame Square Butt Deluxe Walnut Custom Grip New

Hogue makes very nice fingergroove wooden grips, in plain or checkered patterns, and various wood types. Their prices are high, but the grips are great.

http://www.getgrip.com/main/overview/hardwood.html

You can find Hogue grips at MidwayUSA.com (although their search function sucks; be prepared to do a lot of browsing).

Finally, the S&W website has some selections in their online store:

Product: K/L Square Dymondwood Checkered Service

Product: K Square Rosewood Combat Grips

Product: K & L Square Butt Traditional Checkered Target Grip With The S&W Medallions

Good luck finding what you need!


----------

